# Paintball goggles



## Mutter

i dont know how many, if any, of you guys play paintball. I play on a regular basis and use my paintball goggles when i snowboard. just wondering if anyone else does this? i put this thread in fashion cause i think it looks cool and gives me my own style


----------



## dilley

i used to play, and while i wouldnt wear them while boarding it looks like those new dyes look just like the old e vents.


----------



## Guest

if it works for you then dont stop....def a cool look but mayb a lil over board cant see the face mask helping much


----------



## Mutter

ghe facemask definately keeps your face from getting wind burn and from ice/snow spitting up into your face


----------



## Guest

so does a bandana but it wont keep ur face warm...again if u like then by all means keep wearing it


----------



## snoeboarder

if people point and laugh, do you get mad?


----------



## Mutter

People don't point & laugh because on average, I'm bigger than them and can beat their ass.


----------



## snoeboarder

haha good answer, i was having some fun


----------



## thugit

used to play, would never think of wearing my paintball mask snowboarding, seems too claustrophobic for my liking.


----------



## sedition

Paintball. Ick. Airsoft, ftw! 

On a few warmer days I've worn (some of) my airsoft loadout on the mountain for something different (see pic below). That said, I think the paitball goggles/mask could be a cool idea. However, I'd have to see a pic of more than _just_ the mask to be certain (post a pic if you have one).










w/German WWII helmet


----------



## Mutter

i dont have any pics of it on a snowboard, but here are some pics of it playing paintball









pic isnt me


----------



## Rieber

pic looks like it is b-short of ironmen at sc village or hollywoodsports park in california. I used to work in paintball industry and ocassionally use my cut up events for snowboard goggles. I cut the lower portion off so it is just the lens and straps, they work amazing.


----------



## Mutter

Rieber said:


> pic looks like it is b-short of ironmen at sc village or hollywoodsports park in california. I used to work in paintball industry and ocassionally use my cut up events for snowboard goggles. I cut the lower portion off so it is just the lens and straps, they work amazing.


it is bshort. looks like its at sc assuming by the mound of dirt in the background, its probably in the fishbowl.

i also worked in the industry for a while, and have been playing national events (nppl, psp) since 2003. lived in long beach CA my whole life till i moved about 3 months ago


----------



## thugit

you'd be the first "agg" snowboarder


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> Paintball. Ick. Airsoft, ftw!
> 
> On a few warmer days I've worn (some of) my airsoft loadout on the mountain for something different (see pic below). That said, I think the paitball goggles/mask could be a cool idea. However, I'd have to see a pic of more than _just_ the mask to be certain (post a pic if you have one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/German WWII helmet


That is a sick getup!


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

im usually not digging bulking shit, I dont rock helmets and hardly wear goggles for that matter, but that painball mask is kinda tight. Id like to see what it looks like with a snowboarding getup also.


----------



## snoeboarder

scorpion wins! flawless run


----------



## Leo

Mutter said:


> People don't point & laugh because on average, I'm bigger than them and can beat their ass.


Bigger doesn't always equate with being able to kick smaller people's asses. Just saying...

On topic: How do the goggles perform fog wise? If it doesn't fog, I can see it being a really good alternative to actual snow goggles because you have a very large field of vision with those. Also protects your face from minor falls no?


----------



## Mutter

they have an anti fog coating thats probably alot stronger than snowboard goggles because it needs to withstand the oils and crap from paintballs. ive never had my paintball goggles fog up on me. The facemask part works great for blocking spray from the snow machine, and other peoples boards and crap. aswell as if its snowing pretty hard, you wont get snow built up on your face.


----------



## Leo

Mutter said:


> they have an anti fog coating thats probably alot stronger than snowboard goggles because it needs to withstand the oils and crap from paintballs. ive never had my paintball goggles fog up on me. The facemask part works great for blocking spray from the snow machine, and other peoples boards and crap. aswell as if its snowing pretty hard, you wont get snow built up on your face.


Anti fog coating is on the inside of the lens, not outside. Sometimes it is actually burnt into the lens or is in-molded like what Zeal does with theirs.

At any rate, those should be some sick goggles to use for snowboarding. I'm not too sure about the looks though :laugh:


----------



## Mutter

paint gets on the inside too. i think the anti fog coating on the mask is baked on, plus its dual paned to keep the air between the 2 panes balanced. fog is caused when the inside heats up and the cold outside condenses the heat/sweat into steam. dual pane lens stops that from happening. There are lots of different styles of masks though. these are just the ones i have.


----------



## ctoma

Appreciate the input, itsyawil, but this thread was dormant for over 12 years before you revived it.


----------



## Donutz

ctoma said:


> Appreciate the input, itsyawil, but this thread was dormant for over 12 years before you revived it.


Pakistan spamhaus poster. They'd have edited the post by the end of the day to include a spam link.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I do not wear my paintball mask when I snowboard.


----------



## Manicmouse

I wear my snowboard goggles when I paintball.


----------



## RiceCake

I feel that would ruin the goggles no?


----------



## Manicmouse

I was joking


----------

